# VBA jar Dateiaufruf



## sinupret (24. Feb 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ist es möglich in VBA eine .jar Datei aufzurufen?
Wenn ja, wären ein paar Anregungen sehr nett.

Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## xehpuk (24. Feb 2011)

Hey,

dies hat zwar nix mit Java zu tun, aber probiers mal hiermit:

```
Shell "cmd /c java -jar [Dateipfad]"
```
[Oder kürzer:]

```
Shell "java -jar [Dateipfad]"
```


----------



## sinupret (25. Feb 2011)

danke das ist super.

ist es möglich auch parameter mit zu übergeben? ich habe bisher nix gefunden wie das möglich ist... :-(


----------



## xehpuk (25. Feb 2011)

Genauso, wie du es auch über eine bat machen würdest.


```
Shell "java -jar [Dateipfad] [Parameter]*"
```


```
Shell "java -jar Hallo.jar sinupret"
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Feb 2011)

Die main()-Methode erwartet ein String-Array. Du kannst also Parameter übergeben. Allerdings muss das Array intern auch verarbeitet werden. Wenn das nicht gemacht wird, kannst du Parameter übergeben, so viele zu willst. Es wird sich nichts tun.


----------



## sinupret (25. Feb 2011)

danke erstmal für die antworten! 

dummerweise habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt, mein fehler. 

ich möchte variablen übergeben.

also 
1. dynamische felder auslesen - done
2. felder in variablen abspeichern - done
3. variablen an eine jar datei übergeben:


```
parameter = a
parameter2 = b

Shell ("C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin\java.exe -jar d:\test\InDBschreiben.jar parameter parameter2")
```

:rtfm:


----------



## xehpuk (25. Feb 2011)

```
Shell ("C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin\java.exe -jar d:\test\InDBschreiben.jar """ & parameter & """ """ & parameter2 & "")
```

(Habe noch ein paar Anführungszeichen reingehauen.)


----------

